# vintage 30 vs red fang....which do you prefer?



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

might as well get a poll going for this...


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Im sure many people can comment on the V30 but I doubt many people have tried the Red fang.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Seems like kind of a weird comparison. The V30 is a ceramic speaker and the Red Fang an alnico. Are you sure you got the right Eminence speaker, or did you mean the Governor?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Seems like kind of a weird comparison. The V30 is a ceramic speaker and the Red Fang an alnico. Are you sure you got the right Eminence speaker, or did you mean the Governor?


This is exactly my thought. It's kind of like comparing oranges and onions. 

TG


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

no, not at all....I'm wondering what people prefer....dissimilar speakers aren't exempt from comparison

although early literature was spun to say the V30 was created to replace alnico speakers, which cost too much to make at the time

thx!

*edit* I guess I'm asking, if you had to choose, which would you use?



b


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

The red fang by a country Mile 

the v30 is a great speaker and should not be overlooked especially at its price 

point

The red fang shares some characteristics ...but overdrives into a lush liquid 

voice for a lead tone...

A buddy recently picked up the cannis Major which is the Red Fang equipped 

with a hemp cone and reports it is spectacular. 

Years ago when alnico recone kits were not available people used to recone 

vox alnicos with v30 kits & they sounded pretty fine 

When I blow any celestion I take it to the recone guy and ask if a v30 kit will fit 

if it does I have that installed .... so I guess I like v30's too 

the v30 sounds slightly louder due to its stronger upper mids 

avoid the v30 if you have a "bee in a can" amp! 

p


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

I use Red Fangs and V30s. They work well together.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Is there a specific amp to which you are wanting this to apply?


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> This is exactly my thought. It's kind of like comparing oranges and onions.
> 
> TG




Onions all the way.....


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

keto said:


> Is there a specific amp to which you are wanting this to apply?


 an open back 1x12 cab that would be used mostly with 20w head like a marshall....or maybe an AC 30 

re: apples & onion..I'm looking for people opinions on the V30 vs RF....I'm not asking how *similar* they are....I'm asking which you prefer

thx


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

I've never tried the Red Fang speaker so I'm not going to vote on this thread. I just dropped in a Celestion Vintage 30 in my Peavey Valve King 112 and I noticed the difference right away. 

In the weeks to come I'm going to build a 4x12 cabinet and I'm going with the Vintage 30's on this one too......I'M HOOKED

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Canadian Charlie said:


> I've never tried the Red Fang speaker so I'm not going to vote on this thread. I just dropped in a Celestion Vintage 30 in my Peavey Valve King 112 and I noticed the difference right away.
> 
> In the weeks to come I'm going to build a 4x12 cabinet and I'm going with the Vintage 30's on this one too......I'M HOOKED
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:


I love V30s too, but for a 4x12 I wouldn't be able to resist mixing the v30s with something like g12Hs or maybe the G12-65. 
I am happy with my v30/g12h 2x12. But I've heard great things on the 65s as well as a good combiner. WGS speakers are where I look unless another deal presents itself to me.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

bolero said:


> an open back 1x12 cab that would be used mostly with 20w head like a marshall....or maybe an AC 30
> 
> re: apples & onion..I'm looking for people opinions on the V30 vs RF....I'm not asking how *similar* they are....I'm asking which you prefer
> 
> thx



they are actually similar speakers since the v30 was supposed to be an alnico substitute 

and the Red Fang is 'sposed to be a blue dog clone 

in both cases they made compromises with the obvious use of a ceramic magnet on the v30 likewise on the v30 they used heavy dope to tweak the cone 
What they ended up with was a new speaker with an upper midrange spike 
tight bottom, massive efficiency and very little cone cry 
Possibly the perfect "vintage style" speaker for modern playing 

With the red fang they came much closer to the original vox alnico tone 
with its chime bell like clarity and medium gain growl 
since the speaker is very efficient it works great for low wattage applications 

the red fang has almost No dope like an original vox speaker 

here's how I would sort it out 

if your pedalboard has a metal pedal on it get the doped speaker and the waxed pickups 

if you barely have any pedals and a low wattage amp get the red fang and get some unpotted pickups, and a curly cable 

p


----------



## Stephan1980 (Oct 1, 2009)

Why the curly cable?


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Stephan1980 said:


> Why the curly cable?


 Vibe baby!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Eminence Lynch Super V. All the balls of the V30, bit warmer but without the icepicky highs.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

parkhead said:


> they are actually similar speakers since the v30 was supposed to be an alnico substitute


and the wah wah pedal was supposed to be a substitute for a muted trumpet!  

they are very different sounding speakers and I've never met a V30 I actually liked.

TG


----------



## stewboy (May 2, 2010)

+1 on the FR


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Red Fang. I tried several Celestion and Eminence drivers in the YCV20 and prefer the Red Fang. There was Vintage 30 in my YCV50, but it currently sports a ReignMaker. I don't dislike the Vintage 30, it just sounds a little too bright and generic (or something) to my ears.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow, the lawn mower engine & fossilized teeth didn't do too bad in the poll, all things considered!!

currently have a red fang in one of my fave amps, and a celestion blue in the amp this poll was about...the blue sounds brighter & doesn't have as much low end: the fang gets a lot juicier. but the blue is nice & raunchy!!

fwiw I had a V30 in the same amp the fang is in, it sounded very good as well, especially with a hollowbody...I certainly don't hate them

I could survive with any of them

we are lucky to have such a plethora of speaker choices these days...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bolero said:


> we are lucky to have such a plethora of speaker choices these days...


Tis the truth.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

FWIW my Cornford Harlequin (EL84, 112 open back combo) came w/ a V30 but it was way too icepicky. Cannabis Rex was too dark & the Celestion Alnico Blue didn't quite fit an amp w/ so much gain on tap. Best fit for that amp is a G12H30, which splits the diff between a greenback & V30. Also had the Scumback version of a G12H30 in a convertible 112 cab & it sounded fantastic, esp when the back was open. Guess that makes my vote "anything but a V30".


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

yeah according to the poll they come out just ahead of the fossilized teeth in the frozen tundra lol

...icepicky indeed


----------

